# Thoughts on this breeder?



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am friends with both Jane and Liz and think they are wonderful women who are doing everything they can to breed healthy, gorgeous Poodles.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Awesome! I got a really good feeling about them and she was more than happy to answer my questions. I'm not sure if I'll be ready for their next litter, but they're definitely at the top of my list. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I would definitely recommend Jane and Liz. .


----------

